# BOXERS vs BRIEFS



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

I would have listed panties or "neither" too, but too many non-female members would have voted that option, so the girls and freeballers just get to null vote.

I for one am a Hanes boy, and I wear their briefs 100% of the time


----------



## Memphis (Apr 26, 2003)

boxers all the way gotta give you boys room to breath ya know


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i were boxer briefs i dont know which one 2 chose


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

they're boxers, i think...


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Boxers for me man!!!


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

WhenWickedComes said:


> boxers all the way gotta give you boys room to breath ya know


 best for makin babies ask my wife you got to let them hang


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

boxers all the way.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

boxers for me


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

hays98 said:


> WhenWickedComes said:
> 
> 
> > boxers all the way gotta give you boys room to breath ya know
> ...


 Ummm, have you heard of the theory about the "athletic suporter"? It keeps your balls close to your body so you wont go sterile...BREIFS are the way to go for babies.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Boxers for me tooo....









LOL!!! J/K...


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

Boxers all the way.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

What about leather cargo bikini briefs with leopard print and rhinestone heart shape in the middle?? ROFL!!!


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

boxers are the way to go, much better than then bananna sling they call briefs


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Boxers here - my lads feel uncomfortable when cramped...


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

Filo said:


> hays98 said:
> 
> 
> > WhenWickedComes said:
> ...


 your balls get to hot from body heat that kills of sperm they have to be able to adjust to your body heat when they are packed in there they cant drop from you body when hot there for killing sperm boxers are the best


----------



## pythonwill (Feb 2, 2003)

Commando all the way







if I got to wear them it boxers, I hate them nut huggin breifs


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

if u still where briefs ur eihter 12 or slow lol boxers duh


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Both have their good sides... Boxers keep you cool in the summer so your merchandise isn't overheated, but briefs keep your stuff warm in the winter so you dont freeze them off...


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Here.. I found these...
From CNN


> Have you ever heard the debate about whether men should wear boxers or briefs? It goes something like this: Briefs are tighter, so it's possible that they can raise your body temperature above the norm for sperm to survive. So if a guy wants to be really fertile, boxers are the way to go. Truth is, this has yet to be scientifically proven. But if you're trying to get pregnant, there's no harm in wearing loose clothing and staying out of hot tubs and saunas.


In answering a mother's concern about her 9 yr. old son's boxer wearing...


> Problems thought to be caused by briefs assumes that briefs actually do increase the core temperature of the testicles. Believe it or not, this has been studied in dogs who were placed in boxers or briefs and had their testicle temperature measured. No difference was noticed.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> if u still where briefs ur eihter 12 or slow lol boxers duh


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

my balls are not the same as a dogs but nice test







these people get paid to test the temp on a dogs nuts with underwear on







why not use people last i checked my dog wasnt lookin threw my boxer drawer for a pair to wear. he looks threw my wifes for the thongs







i tought him well


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

> has been studied in dogs who were placed in boxers or briefs


They make boxers and briefs for dogs?!!? LOL!!! Imagine walking your dog down the street showing off his new pair of boxers...


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

I prefer thong!!!!!

Actually boxers. It doesn't keep my nuts any cooler though cuz i mean it's just so big I have to fold ten times just to fit in boxers. To fi in briefs I have to fold him 50 times. I have no sperm at all. Damn wang....why'd you have to grow so big.


----------



## lil_alien piranhas (May 5, 2003)

i wear a thong 24/7! lol just joking







i wear boxers


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

piranha 13 said:


> Damn wang....why'd you have to grow so big.


 Spoken like a true 13 year old...


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Yep


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

I dont understand the whole deal w/dogs wearing boxers and briefs. I just wanted to look farther into it, and so far, I've come up with the conclusion that either works, there is no scientific evidence that one is better than the other, so just wear whatever is comfortable...


----------



## dead golfish (Apr 24, 2003)

boxers all the way for me

lil aliens does wear thongs all day long as many times as I have told my little brother not to wear thongs he will not listen


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

according to medical research, breffis keep your balls hot, hot = kills sprems, so, boxers are better for kids, i wear bosers cuz they keep my balls cooler, however then my boxers lint on my balls!!!


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

I think your wrong, low sperm count is a GOOD thing, less chance of getting a chick pregnant.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Yes very true.


----------



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

I wear boxer-briefs. They make my ass look good.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

JEEBUS, mpdt, you have brought back another old topic back when P45 used to post in the lounge.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Hes brought several from the dead to see the light again!


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

Put me down for boxer-briefs also


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

boxers for me


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

tighty whiteys suck


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

Boxers all the way


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

both 
BTW wheres p45??


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

boxers for sure! Want my nuts to be free!


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

i got both sh*t heh


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

i play sports and when i wear boxers i gte major wedgies so i usally wear breifs but if not i usally free ball it but its hard 2 freeball it especially when i have 2 change in gym hahahaha


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

but sometimes its lot more cooler just wearing your pants.


----------



## LexiLin (Aug 18, 2003)

I like boxers...and boxer briefs on my men!


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Boxers!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Boxers or cammando


----------

